# Chewing Gum Text (Photoshop Tutorial)



## goobimama (May 4, 2005)

Hereâ€™s a tutorial to create some chewing gum like text.

Step 1: Create a new document, white background, any size. Type some text with the Horizontal type Tool with the colour #03C2FA 

Step 2: Go to your blending options: Layer > Layer Style > Blending Options. Select Gradient Overlay. 
*img11.echo.cx/img11/8571/chewinggum18zb.jpg

Step 3: Then add an Outer Glow
*img11.echo.cx/img11/4889/chewinggum22tq.jpg

Step 4: Select the text by holding down Ctrl and clicking on the Text Layer.

Step 5: Then Select your Rectangular Marquee Tool and by holding down Alt, drag over the bottom half to deselect it.
*img11.echo.cx/img11/6545/chewinggum36rv.jpg

Step 6: While the top half of the text is selected, create a new layer (Ctrl+Shift+N). Then, Press D and then X to set your foreground colour to White. 

Step 7: Select the Gradient Tool. Set the Gradient Picker to â€œforeground to transparentâ€? and the gradient type as Linear. Then press Shift and drag from top of the text, to 75% of the WHOLE TEXT, slightly below the selection.

Step 8: Change the opacity of the New Layer to about 70%. Thatâ€™s all! 
*img78.echo.cx/img78/8756/chewinggum48jr.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (May 5, 2005)

Goobsie... nuthin can stop u.... Go on...


----------



## hikapil (May 5, 2005)

Really good one Man.

*members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/excited/clapping.gif


----------



## IT Idiot (Jun 27, 2008)

cool!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 27, 2008)

coolest


----------



## New (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 27, 2008)

No final image ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2008)

What a huge bump? Last Post Date: *05-05-2005, 03:48 PM*
But a nice bump.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ Right said pal.


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

its teh 
*IT Idiot*

lolz


----------

